#ubuntu-reviews 2010-10-30
<UbuntuG> helllo _
<UbuntuG> ?
<UbuntuG> all
<nigelb> yes
<UbuntuG> sorry had a phone call
<UbuntuG> I ran into  a bad bug
<UbuntuG> in the new kernel
<UbuntuG> 2.6.32-25
<UbuntuG> just came out yesterday or so
<UbuntuG> well its nasty
<UbuntuG> don't know if anyone else had the same issue
<UbuntuG> the fix is to go back to the .24 kernel
<UbuntuG> this is the issue
<UbuntuG> when using a chat client like aMSN or Skype
<UbuntuG> after a trigger, or I am not sure yet
<UbuntuG> the keyboard input starts repeating
<UbuntuG> as if one pressed any key continuously
<UbuntuG> and it get worse
<UbuntuG> once you can't enter text
<UbuntuG> it freezes your keyboard
<UbuntuG> mouse works, but then if you wait too long
<UbuntuG> then the last click on item gets clicked for ooo bout 20 or 30 times
<UbuntuG> rendering your system toast
<UbuntuG> so
<UbuntuG> anyone have the same issue
<UbuntuG> my next step is to build a custom kernel to my system, and see if that will fix it
<UbuntuG> a newbie will trash their system
<UbuntuG> with reboots
<UbuntuG> hard reboots
<UbuntuG> anyone ?
<UbuntuG> in grub , thank god for grub and forthought !
<nigelb> wel, you're in the wrong channel
<UbuntuG> one can still chose the previous kernel
<nigelb> Why don't you ask in #ubuntu, that is the support channel.
<UbuntuG> i gathered that
<nigelb> This is a channel for reviewing patches
<UbuntuG> well this is a patch well, it was supposed to be
<UbuntuG> for the kernel
<nigelb> well, kernel stuff is better asked to the kernel experts in #ubuntu-kernel.
<UbuntuG> it addresses a security issue
<UbuntuG> ok cool thank you
